# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  A jini kafe-dashës?

## Brari

Cfar kafeje pini ?
Sa pini?
Si e pini?
Me ke e pini?
Ku e pini?

Ku kini qejf ta pini?

etjera..me..pini..

----------


## kleadoni

> Cfar kafeje pini ?
> Sa pini?
> Si e pini?
> Me ke e pini?
> Ku e pini?
> 
> Ku kini qejf ta pini?


Kafe turke ne shpi ose makiato ne bar  :buzeqeshje:  Max pi 2 ne dite (ka raste qe s'pi asnje) kshuqe nuk jam shume kafe-dashese!

----------


## PINK

Pyetje eshte kjo? Lol
Pa coffee, nuk funskionojme sic duhet. Une 1here ne mengjez e dua se sben. Nuk me hapen syte. E kam pas pire dy here ne dite, dhe mbasdite, po u be kohe qe kam heq dore nga kafeina e mbasdites. 

po ama te mengjezit se besoj se do e lej ndonjehere. 

kete pi une - KEURIG , me flavors te ndryshme, perdite nje shije te ndryshme. American coffee pi une , nje filxhan te madh. Te tjerat si shijoj dot me.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un vdes per kafe  :ngerdheshje: 
E pi turke ter diten mundesisht 7 ne dite .
Pi dhe espressooo ose caffe latteeee ose cappucino etj etj etj . 
Dhe tani po me pihet nje kafe .

----------


## PINK

ajo kafeja turke shume e rende si kafe. sikur bi bloze. lol

----------


## broken_smile

une pi vetem cappuccino nga keto produktet me kafeine por jane te pakte ata qe dine ta bejne ashtu si duhet...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po e bere me masen e duhur eshte yummyy.

----------


## gloreta

> une pi vetem cappuccino nga keto produktet me kafeine por jane te pakte ata qe dine ta bejne ashtu si duhet...


Broke si ti dhe une cappuccino,  :buzeqeshje:  por kafenene nuk mund t'a lesh pas dore, ate mund t'a  pergatitesh dhe vete. Kafe te forte espresso dhe te tjera!

----------


## broken_smile

> Broke si ti dhe une cappuccino,  por kafenene nuk mund t'a lesh pas dore, ate mund t'a  pergatitesh dhe vete. Kafe te forte espresso dhe te tjera!


sekreti eshte te qumeshti, duhet te dali si krem jo shkume  :buzeqeshje: 

ja dhe nje per ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

se pije hiq.

----------


## gloreta

> sekreti eshte te qumeshti, duhet te dali si krem jo shkume : )
> 
> ja dhe nje per ty


Grazie Broken dhe ty te befte mire, nese pi cappuccino!:-)

----------


## Marya

eh me kafene e kam shkaterruar stomakun
ishte koha kur e pije me litra, ndersa tani 1  filxhan ekspresso me qumesht ne dite ne mengjes, vetem e pij
kur dalim pij frape, vdes per frape, ndersa burri ha embelsira, qe kur ka lene cigaren ka lene edhe kafene :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

> sekreti eshte te qumeshti, duhet te dali si krem jo shkume 
> 
> ja dhe nje per ty


dhe nje truk te vogel qe e dine baristet, qe te dale ai qumeshti si krem, i jepet nje goditje e thate(brusco) :shkelje syri: 

ne shqiperi s'dine te bejne cappucino :i terbuar: 

ta shesin dhe 3 mije lek :xhoker: 

as ne greqi nuk e bejne te mire.

----------


## land

5-6 kafe corretto me grappa ose sambuca ose brandy...me pare pija rreth 10 ne dite.

----------


## Brari

paska dhe qumeshtorë ketu..

ne kafexhijte e vertete pim kafe..only..kafe..

kafen turke un e qaj..

por pi dhe kafen braziliano-suedeze.. te famshmen ZOEGA..

me filter kuptohet si e bejme ketu ne suedi..
une dua ZOEGA-n jeshile..

sdi te ve foto te paketes se Kafes Zoega..

Walk ne OB-e ke kafe te mire turke.. 

se kta arabet e perziejn kafen me ca erza qe un nuk e dua.. 

ama kafen o shokëni e shoqe-o e dua me cigare..

----------


## broken_smile

> 5-6 kafe corretto me grappa ose sambuca ose brandy...me pare pija rreth 10 ne dite.


nuk eshte mire per shendetin tend te pish kaq shume kafe dhe alkol...

----------


## Kejsi Al

pa kafe s'iken dita, 3 ose 4 max

----------


## PINK

Deri ne 2 kafe ne dite mire, me shume po e teproni.

----------


## pranvera bica

E pelqej kafen!Cdo mengjez ne oren 10,30 e dua nje kafe turke te embel!Shpesh e pij me komshijet ne dimer kurse ne vere e pi ne lokal me nusen e djalit dhe me mikeshat e mija!Pi edhe machiato me tre sheqer haha!Kush ka mundesi te urdheroje ta pijme nje kafe turke!

----------


## s0ni

Gloreta mban kampion ketu per pirjen e kafes :P

Une nganjehere nje kafe e pij ne mes te dites kur jam duke lexuar qe te marr serisht perqendrrimin. Zakonisht eshte kafe amerikane pa sheqer, pa qumesht, e zeze apo "Black" sic thojne kendej pra pa asgje brenda. Me shume nga halli jo se me shijon. 
Tani nese ma ben dikush gatiiiiii me cdo gje brenda yummm me shijon...se keto qe bej une s'kane shije fare. Shume pertoj duke i rene shkurt vetem per te marre efektin e kafeines.

----------

